# Car Rental in KL



## ndwgolf

Guys,
I have been renting a car from Mayflower on a 28/28 rotation for 7 months now at 3400/month for a Nissan Syphy.
This time home I just need the car for 10 days and now they want RM2800.
Can anyone reccomend where I can get a car for +/- 120 a day, including all the wavers and tax's
Thanks


----------



## Charliecafe

ndwgolf said:


> Guys,
> I have been renting a car from Mayflower on a 28/28 rotation for 7 months now at 3400/month for a Nissan Syphy.
> This time home I just need the car for 10 days and now they want RM2800.
> Can anyone reccomend where I can get a car for +/- 120 a day, including all the wavers and tax's
> Thanks


Hi how many person/car you want it? I got one friend have 6pax and the price might cheper than that. He might can help you...


----------



## mamilli

Hi,
How did you go? We've arrived very recently and need a car too. There are 6 of us though so we'll need a large car. The prices you mentioned for monthly rentals seemed great.


----------



## kizmo

frimily said:


> Hi
> 
> Please drop me a private message in this forum for my details of cheaper car rental.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Could I have more details on cheap car hire in KL please?


----------



## MarcusYang

You can get such a car rental only in Heaven. Here on Earth, such companies are hellish on costs.


----------



## sksportcar

28/28 rotation at RM3400/month for Nissan Syphy include tax and insurance is a good price. For +/- RM120/day you can only get a small national car such as Perodua Viva include tax and insurance.


----------



## chong

ndwgolf said:


> Guys,
> I have been renting a car from Mayflower on a 28/28 rotation for 7 months now at 3400/month for a Nissan Syphy.
> This time home I just need the car for 10 days and now they want RM2800.
> Can anyone reccomend where I can get a car for +/- 120 a day, including all the wavers and tax's
> Thanks


Hi..! You can check out the rental price here 

Cars for rent in Malaysia - Mudah.my

Not sure if u can access the website from outside of malaysia :juggle:


----------

